# Welche Zeitschriften lest ihr?

## Scruffy

Also außer c't und ix wollte ich jetzt evtl. eine Linux Zeitschrift abonnieren. Welche lest ihr bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen?

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Hmm da kann man nicht mehrere auswählen. Ich hab mal Linuxuser ausgewählt. Angefangen hab ich mit easy Linux, dann eben Linux User.

Was auch ganz interessant ist ist die Linux + DVD. Hab mir aber leider noch keine besorgt, die kostet ja auch ihr gutes Geld, 8,50 Euro.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also ich kann eigentlich nur das linux magazin wirklich empfehlen... linux user hatte ich mir mal angeschaut vor längerer zeit, hatte mir damals aber net so gut gefallen...

----------

## Scruffy

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Hmm da kann man nicht mehrere auswählen. Ich hab mal Linuxuser ausgewählt. Angefangen hab ich mit easy Linux, dann eben Linux User.
> 
> Was auch ganz interessant ist ist die Linux + DVD. Hab mir aber leider noch keine besorgt, die kostet ja auch ihr gutes Geld, 8,50 Euro.

 

Gab nur den Radiobutton und keine Mehrfachauswahl.   :Sad: 

----------

## 76062563

Ich les manchmal das Linuxmagazin... und die c't hab ich aboniert

----------

## Anarcho

Ich hab das Linux Magazin aboniert, vorher Linux User. 

Aber der beschränkt sich stark auf den Desktop und SuSE. Musst also selber entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist: Entweder mehr Server (->Magazin) oder mehr Desktop (-> User)

----------

## Scruffy

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich hab das Linux Magazin aboniert, vorher Linux User. 
> 
> Aber der beschränkt sich stark auf den Desktop und SuSE. Musst also selber entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist: Entweder mehr Server (->Magazin) oder mehr Desktop (-> User)

 

Aha! Hab mir mal den aktuellen Inhalt vom Magazin angesehen. Das passt. Direkt mal ein Probeabo bestellt.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Das Linux Magazin hab ich im Abo. Die Linux Enterprise kaufe ich mir eigentlich immer so. Die Spezial Ausgaben der Linux Magazin sind IMHO auch sehr zu empfehlen.

----------

## kleinerfreak

c't im Abo, manchmal ne iX vom Kiosk, ab und zu auch mal Linux Magazin... easyLinux eigentlich nur für meinen Vater, der sich mit einem SuSE rumschlägt...

Linux-Zeitschriften kaufe ich eigentlich nur, wenn ein wirklich intressantes Thema drin ist, das mich intressiert und über das ich im Web nix finden kann...

MfG

kleinerfreak

----------

## MatzeOne

ab und zu c't, iX oder Linux Magazin

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Scruffy: du hast die Option "keine" vergessen, ich lese nämlich keine.

----------

## klemi

Ich lese regelmäßig die viertjährlich erscheinenden Ausgaben von PC!Linux und LINUX INTERN

----------

## Inte

Ich lese ab und zu das Linux Magazin wenn mich das Titelthema interessiert. Um das Abonnement zu lesen hab ich einfach nicht genug Zeit. Die Sonderhefte (Security Edition) kauf ich mir fast immer.

c't und iX hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft. Die liegen sowieso überall rum.  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Nicht, dass ich sie regelmäßig lese, aber ziemlich gut ist sie trotzdem:

http://www.cul.de/freex.html

----------

## janosch_daiw

Zum Einstieg mit Linux (ca. 1 Jahr her) habe ich mit EasyLinux angefangen. Nach kurzer Zeit war diese Zeitung aber etwas ermüdend, weil ich mehr wissen wollte: Es werden Themen fast nur SUSE-, Fedora- oder Mandrakespezifisch behandelt.

Der LinuxUser war die nächste Stufe in der Linux NewMedia-Hirachie  :Smile:  Den finde ich gelungen, auch wenn er mir manchmal was KDE-lastig vorkommt. Und den Preis von 5,00 EUR für die Zeitschrift finde ich etwas happig. Aber immerhin bin ich durch LinuxUser zu FVWM gekommen und dafür bin ich der Zeitschrift dankbar   :Very Happy: 

Für das LinuxMagazin bin ich noch nicht geekig genug. Ich sage nur: die Serie über die Kernelinternas.

Welche Zeitschrift ich sofort aus dem Regal reissen würde, wäre ein Zwischending aus LinuxUser und LinuxMagazin. Weniger Artikel aus dem User wie Programmvorstellung, dafür mehr sowas wie "Zu Befehl" oder "Desktopia". Aus dem Magazin müsste die Wunschzeitschrift weniger "krasse" Systeminternas haben und der Anteil an Programmiertechniken aus Perl und Java könnte sich auch was in Grenzen halten. Dafür sind die größeren Themenreihen, die Projektküche, Brave GNU-World und die Buchrezensionen immer interessant.

Es kennt nicht zufällig jemand ein solches Blatt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hiroki

ich hatte mal ein jahr lang die c't abonniert. aber nun nicht mehr. ich lese die ct nun fast nicht mehr.. eigentlich lese ich sie wirklich nicht mehr, nur ab und zu wenn mal freunde eine dabei haben und die vorlesung langweilig ist  :Razz: 

ansonsten. linux user ist ganz OK, aber schon besser ist da das Linux Magazin, was ich auch empfehlen kann, weil es auch in die Materie geht. und auch interessante & fortgeschrittene Themen erläutert. Linux User ist für den Einstieg wohl besser, dann arbeitet man sich zum Linux Magazin rauf  :Smile: 

Linux Enterprise hat ab und zu interessante Themen, aber das Linux Magazin finde ich besser.

PS: seit letztem jahr lese ich fast keine zeitschrift(en) mehr. (a) hab ich sowieso keine zeit (b) wozu gibts internet?  :Wink: Last edited by hiroki on Wed Feb 02, 2005 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scruffy

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @Scruffy: du hast die Option "keine" vergessen, ich lese nämlich keine.

 

Kann man nachträglich leider nicht mehr ändern... SKANDAL! ; )

----------

## Freiburg

Außerdem hat man das Gefühl das die Howtos aus Foren/Online Magazinen öfters mal den Weg in eine "Fach" Zeitschrift finden. Ich finde Foren+HowTos+Documentation lesen bringt immernoch 100x mehr als alle Zeitschriften usw...

----------

## dertobi123

Fast regelmäßig das Linux Magazin, hin und wieder je nach Inhalt Linux Enterprise und iX, öfters auch mal das Linux Magazine, ganz selten Linux User, c't nahezu gar nicht mehr.

----------

## chrib

Ich hab das Linux Magazin im Abo, genauso wie die c't. Wobei ich allerdings bei beiden am überlegen bin, das Abo zu kündigen. Oft interessiert mich der Inhalt des Heftes nicht, und es fliegt nach einigen Wochen ungelesen in den Müll.

Hinzu kommt dann noch eine "Nicht-Fachzeitschrift", damit bin ich eigentlich gut ausgestattet mit dem Lesematerial.

----------

## psyqil

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Hinzu kommt dann noch eine "Nicht-Fachzeitschrift"

 Computer-Bild?  :Razz: 

----------

## chrib

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Hinzu kommt dann noch eine "Nicht-Fachzeitschrift" Computer-Bild? 

 

Gna.....nein, nicht Computer-Bild, ein wenig Niveau probier ich dann doch zu halten.  :Smile:  Gemeint war in meinem Posting eigentlich der Spiegel.

----------

## ian!

Ach ja. Die c't habe ich auch noch im Abo. Einfach deshalb um in Windowsthemen mal was mitzubekommen und auf dem laufenden zu bleiben. ("Know your enemies."  :Wink: )

Ein Stapel c'ts eignet sich BTW prima als Türstopper.    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## DerMojo

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ein Stapel c'ts eignet sich BTW prima als Türstopper.   

 

Leider auch nicht für mehr  :Smile:  Hab ganze 2 Stück gekauft in den letzten Jahren, und auch nur, um etwas Peilung von Sicherheit und SP2 zu kriegen (musste nen Windows PC aufsetzen).

Das Linux Magazin hab ich im Abo. Klar, nicht jeder Artikel ist interessant, aber man muss ja was zu lesen haben im Zug.  :Smile: 

Linux User ist mir zu easy, obwohl manchmal Sachen drin stehen, die man auch als etwas "erfahrener" User nicht weiß. Oder man wird auf neue Programme gestoßen.

Dafür sind Zeitschriften ganz gut. Klar, wenn man weiß, was man will, sind Howtos + Dokus besser, aber Zeitschriften geben einen guten Anreiz, mal was anderes zu probieren, oder eine grobe Einführung in ein bisher unbekanntes Thema.

Würd auch eine Mischung aus Linux User + Magazin begrüßen, vielleicht mag ja einer jeden Monat ein Bestof zusammentippen  :Wink: 

2 cents

Daniel

----------

## Linuxpeter

Regelmäßig EasyLinux, Linux User, Linux Magazin,

unregelmäßig Linux Enterprise.

----------

## misterjack

ich habe mir mal auf gut glück die easy linux geholt, die war mir zu einfach. eine linux magazin habe ich mir letztens geholt, sehr interessant. das abo kommt, wenn mein anderes (PC Welt) abgelaufen ist. war ja bis end september kein liunxer  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich lese ab und zu das Linux Magazin wenn mich das Titelthema interessiert. Um das Abonnement zu lesen hab ich einfach nicht genug Zeit. Die Sonderhefte (Security Edition) kauf ich mir fast immer.
> 
> c't und iX hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft. Die liegen sowieso überall rum. 

 

hihi, fast 100% ACK. Ich kauf mir manchmal noch eine c't, aber nur wenn mich mehrere Themen richtig interessieren.

Linux-Magazin kaufe ich ebenfalls wenn etwas interessantes dabei ist, die Sonderhefte eigentlich regelmaessig...

----------

## Decker

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> schon besser ist da das Linux Magazin, was ich auch empfehlen kann, weil es auch in die Materie geht.

 

Ach was. Bei vielen interessanten Artikeln wird man dennoch im Regen stehen gelassen. Und zwar immer dann wenn's grade spannend oder knifflig wird.

Naja, was will man schon mehr erwarten. Schließlich ist der Platz für einen Artikel in einer Zeitschrift ja auch begrenzt.

Die c't habe ich früher of gelesen (zw. 1999 und 2001), sie ist im Laufe der Zeit immer unattraktiver geworden mit ihren dauernden Digitalkamera-MP3Player und sonstnochwas-Tests.

----------

## ph03n1x

Noch ct-leser  :Wink:  mich dünkt sie nicht mehr so interessant wie auch schon, seit ca. eineinhalb Jahren, les ich wohl nur noch knapp die hälfte, wenn überhaupt... tendenz sinkend. Praktisch sind sie manchmal um etwas nachzuschlagen.

Aber das findet man im Netz eh auch, meist sogar aktueller... werde mich wohl längerfristig vom Papier abwenden  :Smile: 

----------

## Donnergurgler

Hmm, ich finde die c't eigentlich noch immer sehr interessant. Sie fahren IMHO sehr gute Hardwaretests

- gerade im Bezug auf die Lärmentwicklung waren sie die ersten, die darauf hingewiesen haben, die

Linux-Kompatibilität diverser Hardware wird regelmäßig betrachtet (was unter SuSE läuft, fkt. auch

unter Gentoo) und Linux-Software wird auch regelmäßig betrachtet, z.B. Wine (Heft 3/2005),

an dessen Konfig ich mir schon des öfteren die Zähne ausgebissen habe.

Auch erfährt man regelmäßig die Vor-und Nachteile diverser Linux-SW, was für mich bei reinen Linux-

Zeitschriften häufig in deren Euphorie untergeht.

Donnergurgler

----------

## amne

Der Linuxteil vom c't ist zwar meistens nicht so spannend, da mich der Vergleich SuSE/Fedora nicht so interessiert.  :Wink:  Hin und wieder ist was interessantes dabei und die Hardwaretests sind recht gut gemacht. Daher Abo, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.

Linuxmagazin kauf ich mir hin und wieder.

----------

## chrib

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Würd auch eine Mischung aus Linux User + Magazin begrüßen, vielleicht mag ja einer jeden Monat ein Bestof zusammentippen 
> 
> 

 

Tja, so sah das LinuxMagazin früher mal aus. Irgendwann hat man es dann aufgesplittet nach LinuxUser und LinuxMagazin.

----------

## Marlo

 *Decker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach was. Bei vielen interessanten Artikeln wird man dennoch im Regen stehen gelassen. Und zwar immer dann wenn's grade spannend oder knifflig wird.
> 
> 

 

Ja Decker, kann ich nur bestätigen.  ich verdreh auch immer die Augen, wenn es losgeht: " Die Installation ist einfach, klicken Sie auf Yast und ...". Brrrr schüttel, da dreht sich mir das Innerste.

Habe jetzt gerade die neue "Linux Magazin" vor mir liegen, in der auf Seite 84 tatsächlich mal was über Gentoo drinsteht.  Vielleicht wird der Qualitätsdurchschnitt durch diesen Artikel angehoben; er ist immerhin von einem Gentoo-Entwickler verfasst:

```

"Gentoo-Live-CDs erstellen mit Catalyst". 
```

Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Obwohl, na ja ich weiss nicht so recht, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, wenn in "solchen" Zeitschriften was über Gentoo drinnsteht. Er hätte ja mal wenigstens in unserem Forum ein Excerpt posten können.

Beim lesen der Beiträge hier ist mir übrigens aufgefallen, dass ich mittlerweile vom Saulus zum Paulus mutierte. Früher hätte ich z.B. gern eine Installgui, heute nicht mehr. Früher hätte ich gerne auch in den Kaufzeitschriften was über Gentoo gelesen, heute nicht mehr. 

Heute schaue ich ins Forum mit der Gewissheit, hier ist die höchste Form der seriösen ( = aktuell, hilfreich, kompetent, freundschaftlich, etc.) Berichterstattung und des Informationsaustausches gegeben. Das ich mir natürlich auch was zur Hardware aussuche ist klar. 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, diese oben genannten Zeitschriften hole ich mir nicht wegen Gentoo, sondern: hm, ja,häm; 

Wegen dem Klatsch und Tratsch!  :Very Happy: 

"SCO gegen IBM". "Linus bester Manager". "Windoof gegen Linux" und so; also eher was fürs Hertz und nicht fürs Hirn. /dev/brain ist dort für Gentooisiasten eher selten.

Obwohl; manchmal; es schimmert zwar selten durch, haben selbst die Federkielquäler ihre Testsysteme auf einem G... laufen und sind dann mühsam bestrebt, ihre "Howto`s mit dem  "... bitte klicken Sie auf ..." umzusetzen. 

Naja, und wenn's denn so ist, damit kann ich gut leben.

Gruß

Ma

PS: Nur über Mosi hab`s nix gschriben, eh schand.

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich lese das LinuxMagazin eigentlich recht gerne und das mit Yast kommt doch fast nur im LinuxUser vor.

Ausserdem werden in den Zeitschriften auch mal Software vorgestellt von denen ich sonst nichts höre und so kommt man auf neue Ideen.

Das mit der Gentoo-LiveCD selber erstellen finde ich ne gute sache. 

Aber auch den Test über PostgreSQL finde ich interessant. 

Klar, alleine mit den Artikel komme ich auch nicht aus bei einer installation, aber einige Hürden kann man dann schonmal überbrücken.

Ausserdem lese ich gerne, aber nicht so gerne am Bildschirm. Dort schreibe ich lieber und lange Artikel dort zu lesen finde ich weniger toll.

Ausserdem ist son Notebook auf dem Schoss beim täglichen Toiletengang hinderlicher als eine Zeitung...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Decker wrote:*   

>  *hiroki wrote:*   schon besser ist da das Linux Magazin, was ich auch empfehlen kann, weil es auch in die Materie geht. 
> 
> Ach was. Bei vielen interessanten Artikeln wird man dennoch im Regen stehen gelassen. Und zwar immer dann wenn's grade spannend oder knifflig wird.
> 
> Naja, was will man schon mehr erwarten. 
> ...

 

das magazin bezeichnet sich ja nicht ohne grund als "Die Zeitschrift Für Linux-Professionals"  :Razz: 

wer da idiotensichere anleitungen erwartet liegt imho bei der zeitschrift falsch  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

Hab mir gestern mal das aktuelle Linux Magazin gekauft - find ich nicht schlecht!

//gentop

----------

## Sonic Lux

Hab mir es heute gekauft ..

wir werde dadurch bald einen useransturm bekommen sicherlich   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gentop

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  (...) Ausserdem lese ich gerne, aber nicht so gerne am Bildschirm. (...)

 

Ich finde das Lesen am Notebook total entspannend  :Wink:  Habe gerade "Der Schwarm" von Schätzing am Notebook gelesen - ca. 1000 Seiten. Geniales Buch (*malamrandeerwähnt*)!

//gentop

----------

## sirro

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Vielleicht wird der Qualitätsdurchschnitt durch diesen Artikel angehoben; er ist immerhin von einem Gentoo-Entwickler verfasst

 

Seit wann haengt die Qualitaet der Magazine davon ab ob die Autoren der Artikel Gentoo-Entwickler sind? Bzw. seit wann sind andere Autoren automatisch quatitativ schlechter?

Sorry, aber wenn das so gemeint war wie es rueberkommt, dann war das ne ###### Begruednung, vorallem da im Linux-Magazin oft sehr gute Artikel ueber andere Themen stehen und deren Autoren wahrscheinlich nie ein Gentoo in den Fingern gehabt haben...

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Obwohl, na ja ich weiss nicht so recht, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, wenn in "solchen" Zeitschriften was über Gentoo drinnsteht. Er hätte ja mal wenigstens in unserem Forum ein Excerpt posten können.

 

Warum nicht? Was spricht dagegen die Distribution auf diesem Weg etwas bekannter zu machen und evtl. Vorteile/Features herauszustellen? Was spricht dagegen wenn ein Entwickler auch mal etwas Geld mit seinem Fachwissen verdienen will und nicht alles kostenlos der Community zur Verfuegung stellt?

BTW: Fuer uns, die schon Gentoo-User sind gibt es doch schon ein ausfuehrliches HowTo unter [1]!

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/catalyst-howto.xml

----------

## Sas

iX und (im Vergleich nicht ganz so gerne) c't. Hab auch beide im Abo und keine Zeit für noch ein Magazin  :Wink: 

----------

